# Ultra Sound "Siemens Sonoline Pro"



## katanoma (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوان في المنتدى....
لدينا جهاز سونار "دوبلر" يعاني من مشكلة في البرنامج الرئيسي فبعد انطفاء الطاقة الكهربائية عنه بدأ الجهاز يعطي الرسالة التالية عند بدء التشغيل "Insert disk #1"... 
ارجو المساعدة من اخواني الامهندسين والمختصين في اجهزة السونار علما ان مواصفات الجهاز هي:
Siemens Sonoline Pro

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا خريج جديد وما عندي خبرة في الصيانة بس حسب اعتقادي انه الجهاز فقد software بشكل كامل او احد ملفاته ويحتاج القرص الذي يحتوي على هذا software لذلك يعطي العبارة التي ذكرتها انصحك بان تراجع الشركة المسوقة للجاز للحصول على ال CD المرفق مع الجهاز حيث ان الشركات عند بيع الاجهزة الطبية لا تعطي معها في العادة software CD والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## م.الدمشقي (26 يوليو 2006)

اذا كانت عندك الدسكات او السيديات التي جائت مع الجهاز والتي تحتوي على البرنامج 
قم بادخال الدسك رقم واحد
واتبع التعليمات


----------



## katanoma (26 يوليو 2006)

لجميع الاخوان، شكراً للمشاركة في حل هذه المشكلة. لكن لا امتلك الاقراص او الدسكات الخاصة بالجهاز حيث انني لو كنت امتلكها لما ترددت في استخدامها لإسترجاع البرنامج.
ارجو التواصل معي لحل هذه المشكلة.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مهموم اليمن (26 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله 
عليك بالرجوع الى الشركة الموردة وطلب الدسك المرافق للجهاز وعلى مايبدوا ان الخلل بسيط جدا 
كما انصحك فى المرات القادمة باطفاء الجهاز اولا من الكمبيوتر بالتدريج ثمّ من مصدر الطاقة اخيرا 
وتجنّب انقطاع التيّار المفاجى عن الجهاز لاحقا


----------



## رحال حول العالم (1 أغسطس 2006)

if you are in egypt you can call CASPEC for technical support 
Engineer Mohssen : 5678941


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (7 أغسطس 2006)

Dear brother KATANOMA


من الطبيعي ان جهازك SIEMENS وذالك لأنهم يريدو الحفاظ على منتجهم 


ما عليك الا انك تتصل با الوكاله الموجوده في مدينتك وهم يزودوك بكل المطلوب 



والله المعين


----------



## No peacE (7 أغسطس 2006)

على ما اعتقد انه بحاجة الى ديسك الاقلاع تماما كجهاز الكمبيوتر حيث يعمل الويندوز كبرنامج اقلاع


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي الى الاخ الدمشقي الرائع والى كل الاخوان في المنتدى الاخ الدمشقي احيانا اسالعن بعض الاجهزه الطبيه ومواصفاتها الفنيه التي يجب ان نجدها في العقود المبرمه لكن لاادري اين اجد جوابكم الكريم ارجو الايضاح وبالسرعه الممكنه مع كل الحب والتحيه


----------



## مهموم اليمن (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ/ شكرى .............. عاجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا 
هناك جهاز سونار فليبس وجهاز سونار mandry صينى ارجوا ارسال الفروق بين الجهازين تقنيا وهل شركة philips شركة المانية ام انها هولندية ايضا ماذا عن شركة
GE medical 
عبد الله


----------



## زهراء البيضاني (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ازجو من الاخوة مساعدتي في صيانة جهاز السونا نوع فلبس حيث ان الجهاز يعطي رسالة insert boot و
ليس لدي اقراص التنصيب


----------



## santacrouse (7 مارس 2013)

need boot disquette my friend becous your interne batrie is ded.pleas tchange batree and robout weth disquette.


----------

